# Designing collapse puzzles!



## Levelfactory (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, I just created something where you can design your own puzzles in the online version of Tile Collapse 2! You can try out some levels here:
http://www.levelfactory.com/

And the puzzle studio is available here:
http://www.levelfactory.com/newlevel/

I'm curious to see what you think about it!


----------

